# Farmall 300 Power Steering



## ldeeoliphant (Jun 20, 2008)

I installed a power steering unit from another Farmall 300 on one that I am rebuilding. The unit will only work well when I pull one of the valve handles and put a load on the system. Has anyone run into this problem? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

